# Medidor de corriente de 5A



## lordc (May 13, 2009)

Buenos Dias.

Tengo un pequeño problema de diseño que es el siguiente, tenemos cierta maquina en la fabrica donde trabajo que utiliza una corriente mayor a los 5 A, oara hacer una soldadura, esta corriente es alterna pero tiene una freceuncia de 8KHz, ya que es para una soldadura muy especifica, el problema viene cuando esta corriente baja los 5A, es por eso que deseamos implementar un circuito que nos indique cuando esta corriente a descendido del nivel de 5A, para ello es importante recalcar que este circuito tiene que estar completamente aislado de nuestro equipo ya que es muy sensible.

Habia pensado hacerlo por Campo Magnetico y luego un comparador, pero no se como hacerlo especificamente, agradecere la ayuda, o alguna otra opcion.

Muchas Gracias

Jorge


----------



## kuropatula (May 13, 2009)

Podés usar un transformador de corriente. No hay mucho en internet. Se trata de un bobinad que pasa alrededor del cable por donde circula la corriente. La corriente que circula genera un campo magnético que se induce el el transformador de corriente generando en este una corriente.

Para que funcione, tenés que poner en el transformador de corriente una resistencia muy chica (0,5ohm por ejemplo). Luego amplificar la caída de voltaje en la resistencia (proporcional a la corriente que circula) y con un comparador podés detectar cuando hay por debajo de tus 5A.

Suerte!


----------



## felixls (May 13, 2009)

Puedes usar el LTS25-NP o un ACS750 y un oamp como el LM358N


----------



## Christian B (May 13, 2009)

Una solución como la que te recomienda Kuropatula, sería colocar un transformador de 220V a 3V y unos 20W, y conectar el bobinado de 3V en serie con la máquina.
En la bobina de 220V del transformador, vas a tener una salida que podés utilizar para disparar algún indicador.
Si el bobinado de 3 V tiene demasiadas vueltas ( si la máquina es verdaderamente sensible) podés pasar unas 5 vueltas de alambre grueso encima del núcleo magnético y probar.
Te adjunto un diagrama para darte una idea ( hay que modificarlo y agregarle por ejemplo un vúmetro  o voltímetro de leds para ver cómo reacciona)


----------



## zaiz (May 13, 2009)

Aquí otro wattímetro del mismo tipo:


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2009)

no era que un transformador comun de lso de nucleo de hierro no sirven para altas frecuencias como 8Khz ?
son para 50 Hz ?


----------



## Christian B (May 14, 2009)

Si, pero es posible que la soldadora que menciona sea una inverter, y que en realidad los 8 Kz son la señal de salida, y la corriente que toma sea más parecida a un rectificador común.


----------



## kuropatula (May 14, 2009)

Gracias Cristian B, pero no me refería a eso. Tu solución también sirve, pero usa un transformador de voltaje. Yo me refiero a un transformador de corriente.


----------



## zaiz (May 14, 2009)

kuropatula dijo:
			
		

> Gracias Cristian B, pero no me refería a eso. Tu solución también sirve, pero usa un transformador de voltaje. Yo me refiero a un transformador de corriente.


En el .doc de Cristian dice que lo están convirtiendo a transformador de corriente:

Así dice el documento:
"El transformador es uno común de voltaje, al cual se le han dado dos vueltas con uno de los cables de alimentación de red alrededor del núcleo, *convirtiéndolo en un transformador de corriente* (el primario original del transformador está sin conectar). *O bien, puede utilizar un transformador de corriente* especialmente diseñado para tal fin"
----------------------------
Por otro lado, el que puse yo es uno parecido pero más fácil de armar y sólo lo subí para complementar el tema. No lo ofrezco como solución, sino como una alternativa.

.....................

Ahora que si alguien tiene otra solución (o parecida) en diagrama, sería bueno que la suba para verla.


----------



## kuropatula (May 14, 2009)

Ah, OK. No lo leí. Te pido disculpas Cristian B.

Saludos


----------



## Christian B (May 14, 2009)

No hay problema!
Acá te adjunto una posible disposición.
Utilizando el indicador en punto móvil, podés hacerle una alarma de baja y hasta de sobre corriente. ( aprovechando las salidas de los leds


----------

